# Impossible d'imprimer en noir et blanc... (j'ai honte)



## Smaxintosh (19 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon, pour commencer, j'ai honte et je suis furieux de devoir créer ce sujet. Je suis plutôt très à l'aise en informatique mais je dois reconnaitre ma faiblesse devant cet instrument inventé par Satan : l'imprimante. 

Voilà, mon problème est tout simple (et c'est ce qui m'énerve le plus). Je n'arrive pas à imprimer des documents en noir et blanc. 

Quand j'ouvre un pdf sur aperçu et que je clique sur "imprimer...", il m'est impossible de renseigner des nouveaux préréglages. Je n'ai que "Standard" et "Derniers réglages utilisée". Impossible de selectionner le type d'impression que je veux. 

J'ai une Canon MP560 sur Snow Leo. J'ai remis tous les drivers à jour. Je suis allé faire un tour dans les Pref Système > imprimantes et fax et aucun moyen de trouver un foutu onglet "impression en noir et blanc" ou "impression eco". Je vous parle meme pas des drivers Canon en eux-mêmes, rien de possible à part "nettoyer les têtes d'impression"

Je sais que je suis sans doute juste passé à coté d'un truc immense mais là je perds foi. J'ai 40 docs en couleur à imprimer en noir et blanc et hors de question que je fusille des cartouches parce qu'Apple et son "intuitivité" sont pas foutus de faire une checkbox "impression" eco dans leur menu d'impression. 

Voilà, je me suis lâché  

PS : si, je vous JURE que j'ai regardé une dizaine d'autres sujets avant de poster celui-là et je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (19 Février 2016)

2 solutions :
- Installer le logiciel de ton imprimante en le téléchargeant sur le site officiel (si ce n'est pas déjà fait)
- Ouvrir ton PDF non pas avec Aperçu mais avec adobe acrobat reader DC qui te propose plusieurs options d'impression quand tu feras cmd+p


----------



## mokuchley (19 Février 2016)

j'ai eu deux canon, et l'option "noir et blanc " est proposé dans leur logiciel


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Février 2016)

Salut.

Perso j'ai une vieille canon (i850) et quand je veux imprimer en noir et blanc, dans Aperçu, je fais "Afficher les détails" puis sous orientation, dans l'onglet déroulant "Aperçu" je cliques sur "Qualité et support" et là je choisis "niveau de gris".
Après ça peut dépendre de l'imprimante.

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Perso j'ai une vieille canon (i850) et quand je veux imprimer en noir et blanc, dans Aperçu, je fais "Afficher les détails" puis sous orientation, dans l'onglet déroulant "Aperçu" je cliques sur "Qualité et support" et là je choisis "niveau de gris".
> Après ça peut dépendre de l'imprimante.
> ...



J'ai une MG6350 et c'est là aussi que se loge l'option. C'était pareil avec la MP600R que j'avais avant.

De manière générale, c'est dans ce menu déroulant qu'il faut aller chercher les options d'impressions (noir et blanc, recto-verso, impression sur papier photo...).


----------



## Smaxintosh (21 Février 2016)

Merci à tous, c'est effectivement là que j'ai trouvé l'option (je n'avais pas encore eu le temps de venir poster la réponse). Je trouve ça quand même loiiiiin d'être intuitif... M'enfin


----------

